# Pear wood good?



## Jeremy102579 (Jan 31, 2012)

Some guy at work asked me if I wanted some firewood his friend cut down.......he said it is a "pear" tree....although I am not sure what type of pear wood it is.

He said I can have it for free........is pear good firewood to burn inside? I cant find it in the btu list.


----------



## stumpy75 (Jan 31, 2012)

My guess is that it's Bradford Pear, an ornamental planted in a lot of cities. It's free wood. Take it!:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## branchbuzzer (Jan 31, 2012)

Most all the fruit trees are pretty dense, I'm sure there's a few exceptions. It all burns!


----------



## Wolfcsm (Jan 31, 2012)

If you are into BBQing, it might be worth trying there. Fruit woods give sweeter flavors to BBQ.

Hal


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 31, 2012)

Jeremy102579 said:


> Some guy at work asked me if I wanted some firewood his friend cut down.......he said it is a "pear" tree....although I am not sure what type of pear wood it is.
> 
> He said I can have it for free........is pear good firewood to burn inside? I cant find it in the btu list.



Yep... Take it!!! I've burnt Bradford pear trimmings... It's surprisingly good burning stuff...
Not to mention free...


----------



## loadthestove (Jan 31, 2012)

Never pass on any FREE wood,,thats the best kind


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Jan 31, 2012)

Wolfcsm said:


> If you are into BBQing, it might be worth trying there. Fruit woods give sweeter flavors to BBQ.
> 
> Hal



If it's an actual fruit bearing pear give the BBQ a shot....but if its a bradford, send it to the firebox. Good heat but tastes like garbage in the smoker.


----------



## BrokenToys (Jan 31, 2012)

ponyexpress976 said:


> If it's an actual fruit bearing pear give the BBQ a shot....but if its a bradford, send it to the firebox. Good heat but tastes like garbage in the smoker.


Second that....I tried that with some bradford pear last year in the smoker and regretted it. Burns great in the stove though !!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 31, 2012)

ponyexpress976 said:


> If it's an actual fruit bearing pear give the BBQ a shot....but if its a bradford, send it to the firebox. Good heat but tastes like garbage in the smoker.



I'm glad it was you guys that tried it and not me...
Thanks for "Takin' one for the team" fellas...
Rep bombs headed your way...


OK pony, you get it tomorrow... Bomb bay is empty...


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 31, 2012)

Good stove wood and good heat output. PIA to split cause you don't get the long trunks of crotchless wood you do on other species.


----------



## zogger (Feb 1, 2012)

*Fruitwood*

It's excellent wood. When I was growing up and the folks had a fireplace, that is all we burned was fruit wood from all the orchards around. Apple, pear, cherry, you name it. Bradford ornamental pear I have never burned, but being similar, I imagine it is the same. Heck, I have even burned orange and grapefruit and various other species of citrus tree wood before, in my outside pit in flourdough when I lived there. Great stuff. It's heavy/dense/wet (most of it) and with the exception of cherry hard to split usually, but well worth grabbing.

Lemon wood harvesting (and picking lemons) separates the men..from the men with holes in their hands...don't ask me how I know this...


----------



## cheeves (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeremy102579 said:


> Some guy at work asked me if I wanted some firewood his friend cut down.......he said it is a "pear" tree....although I am not sure what type of pear wood it is.
> 
> He said I can have it for free........is pear good firewood to burn inside? I cant find it in the btu list.


Have an old one in the yard. It's so tough the inside is all hollow. Trim it from time to time. Been here for 18 years and this pear tree looks exactly like when we moved here. Burns fine, good coals. Grab it.


----------



## Henry and Wanda (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello,
I'm sure, once dry, it will burn fine. However, it can't be much wood if it's only 1 tree !!!!! Unless you're really needing wood, it might not be worth the bother !!!!!




Henry and Wanda


----------



## haveawoody (Feb 1, 2012)

I have 2 cords of personal stash in Pear wood.

Even people outdoors will love your fireplace when burning Pear with the purfume it makes in smoke.
Great BTU similar to hickory, great coals like Sugar maple, starts easy like Ash, splits semi easy and not stringy.
One of the longer time cure woods though, so expect the best fire after a year of good sunny windy cure location with a trap to stop the bulk of rain but not the bulk of air.

Apple and Pear are #1 on my list of the best.
2 trees that even the little stuff gets collected


----------



## yarightdawg (Aug 25, 2014)

loadthestove said:


> Never pass on any FREE wood,,thats the best kind


Free Siberian Elm?


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 25, 2014)

yarightdawg said:


> Free Siberian Elm?



I burn that too...
I'll burn anything that's convenient...


----------



## yarightdawg (Aug 25, 2014)

What won't you burn


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 25, 2014)

yarightdawg said:


> What won't you burn


Watermelons....
They just will not burn....


----------



## cat-face timber (Aug 25, 2014)

Any wood burns better than a Snowball.
Split/stack/season and burn it.
Some Species give more heat, more ash, nice smell ect..
That I one of the many reasons I love burning firewood.
The knowledge and the hobby.


----------



## BillNole (Aug 25, 2014)

yarightdawg said:


> Free Siberian Elm?



My absolute favorite! I take it any way I can get it and am dang pleased too!


----------



## yarightdawg (Aug 25, 2014)

Guess I am spoiled work for large city with many standing and non standing ash trees I can take when I want. .. More then I can burn in a lifetime


----------



## steved (Aug 25, 2014)

I got an ornamental pear during the last ice storm. It was anything but small...I got nearly a cord of wood out of that one tree because of all the limbs.

Its damn brittle, breaks more than it splits.

I don't know how it burns, just got it last spring.


----------

